# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Δομημένη Καλωδίωση (Οικίας)

## zafevolution

Hello community...

Έχω μερικές ερωτησούλες σχετικά με δίκτυο τηλεφώνου και δεδομένων.
Στο σπίτι μου σε όλες τις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες έχουν περαστεί utp καλώδια τα οποία σκάνε εκεί που έρχεται και το καλώδιο του OTE
Για την ώρα για να δουλεύουν τηλέφωνο και Internet είναι συνδεδεμένα απλά.
Δηλαδή ένα ζεύγος από το κάθε καλώδιο με το ζεύγος από το κεντρικό καλώδιο του OTE. Και εννοείται ότι είναι ενωμένο στρίβοντας τα καλώδια..  ::  Με λίγα λόγια μπακάλικο..  :: 
Επειδή θέλω να βάλω μια τάξη και και να μεταφέρω το modem/router της Adsl σε εκείνο το σημείο, έτσι ώστε να συνδέονται τα Pc κατευθείαν στις πρίζες που υπάρχουν στα δωμάτια, χρειάζομαι κάποιες πληροφορίες.


*Ερώτηση 1η: Ρεγκλέτα/Ρεκλέτα*
Έψαξα στο Internet αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι καλό γιατί μάλλον δεν γνωρίζω τον αγγλικό όρο. Γνωρίζετε ποιος είναι?
Οι ρεκλέτες είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τις κλέμες έτσι?
Απλά χρειάζεται εκείνη το εργαλείο για να καρφωθούν σωστά τα καλώδια.
Με ενδιαφέρει πως μπαίνουν τα καλώδια και πως λειτουργεί. Για παράδειγμα γεφυρώνει τα πάνω μέρος με το κάτω?
Πως θα γεφυρώσω όλες τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές με την κεντρική του ΟΤΕ?
Ρεγκλέτα είναι ο σωστός όρος ή ρεκλέτα? Link με πληροφορίες ευπρόσδεκτο.  ::  


*Ερώτηση 2η: Οργάνωση*
Τα καλώδια που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για το δίκτυο (μεταφορά δεδομένων) θα τα τερματίσω κατευθείαν πάνω σε ένα switch.
Πώς όμως θα μπουν στη ρεγκλέτα?
Στη τηλεφωνική πρίζα που έχει θηλυκό RJ-45 πως τερματίζονται/ καρφώνονται τα ζεύγη?


*Ερώτηση 3η: Εντελώς πληροφοριακή*
Επειδή *με ενδιαφέρει το δίκτυο να είναι gigabit* και δεν υπάρχει στις πρίζες ακόμα ένα ζεύγος για τηλεφωνική γραμμή και υπάρχει μόνο το utp, μπορώ να περάσω εγώ καλώδιο μέσα από το πλαστικό σωλήνα και αν ναι με ποιο τρόπο?
Έτσι ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να πάρω κάποια ζεύγη και να δουλέψω με 100mbit δίκτυο.


Τροποποίησα το post για να διαβάζετε ποιο έυκολα.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

αν εχεις περασει utp και δεν θελεις gigabit lan τοτε περισσεύουν 4 καλωδιακια και απο αυτα μπορεις να περασεις 2 γραμμες τηλεφωνου

----------


## zafevolution

> αν εχεις περασει utp και δεν θελεις gigabit lan τοτε περισσεύουν 4 καλωδιακια και απο αυτα μπορεις να περασεις 2 γραμμες τηλεφωνου


Ναι το γνωρίζω αυτό.
Απλά ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι με ενδιαφέρει τι gigabit.
Με λίγα λόγια προτιμώ να αφήσω κάποια δωμάτια χωρίς τηλέφωνο.  ::

----------


## the_eye

Η ρεγκλέτα 

http://www.tdtprofesional.com/uploads/a ... to_753.jpg

Για να περάσεις καλώδια μέσα από την σωλήνα θες μια ατσαλίνα, δες σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό.

----------


## tripkaos

χμμ εδω μπλεκονται τα πραγματα...σου εχει περασει η σκεψη να βαλεις ασυρματα τηλεφωνα?πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να περασεις τα καλωδια αφου υπαρχουν ηδη αλλα μεσα...

----------


## zafevolution

> Η ρεγκλέτα 
> 
> http://www.tdtprofesional.com/uploads/a ... to_753.jpg
> 
> Για να περάσεις καλώδια μέσα από την σωλήνα θες μια ατσαλίνα, δες σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό.


Thanks για τη φωτογραφία αλλά έχω δει πως είναι...  ::  
Με ενδιαφέρει πως μπαίνουν τα καλώδια και πως λειτουργεί. Για παράδειγμα γεφυρώνει τα πάνω μέρος με το κάτω?
Ρε*γκ*λέτα είναι ο σωστός όρος ή ρε*κ*λέτα?
Θα το ψάξω και για ατσαλίνα.. Ευχαριστώ για τη πληροφορία..  ::  




> χμμ εδω μπλεκονται τα πραγματα...σου εχει περασει η σκεψη να βαλεις ασυρματα τηλεφωνα?πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να περασεις τα καλωδια αφου υπαρχουν ηδη αλλα μεσα...


Χεχε..
Το σκέφτηκα αλλά στο τέλος με τόση ακτινοβολία μέσα στο σπίτι θα λαμπυρίζω στο σκοτάδι  ::  
Στη χειρότερη δεν θα βάλω τηλέφωνο στα δωμάτια που υπάρχει υπολογιστής  ::

----------


## papako

Βάλε voip

----------


## zafevolution

> Βάλε voip


Χεχε..  ::  
Τα έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ όλα αυτά..

Το θέμα μου όμως δεν είναι αυτό.



> ...*Ερώτηση 1η: Ρεγκλέτα/Ρεκλέτα*
> Έψαξα στο Internet αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι καλό γιατί μάλλον δεν γνωρίζω τον αγγλικό όρο. Γνωρίζετε ποιος είναι?
> Οι ρεκλέτες είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τις κλέμες έτσι?
> Απλά χρειάζεται εκείνη το εργαλείο για να καρφωθούν σωστά τα καλώδια.
> Με ενδιαφέρει πως μπαίνουν τα καλώδια και πως λειτουργεί. Για παράδειγμα γεφυρώνει τα πάνω μέρος με το κάτω?
> Πως θα γεφυρώσω όλες τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές με την κεντρική του ΟΤΕ?
> Ρεγκλέτα είναι ο σωστός όρος ή ρεκλέτα? Link με πληροφορίες ευπρόσδεκτο.  
> 
> 
> ...



Τροποποιήθηκε το πρώτο Post για να είναι η ερωτήσεις πιο σαφής..

----------


## ntrits

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από the_eye
> 
> Η ρεγκλέτα 
> 
> http://www.tdtprofesional.com/uploads/a ... to_753.jpg


Γεφυρώνει το δεξί με το αριστερό και λέγεται ΟΡΙΟΛΩΡΙΔΑ
http://www.central-telecom.gr/index_gr.html?ver=12

Για να κάνεις σωστή δουλιά (θα τα σκάσεις βέβαια) υπάρχουν mini patch pannel και επίτοιχα rack των 30 εκατοστών.
http://www.central-telecom.gr/DIRECTLY% ... nilan.html

----------


## the_eye

> χμμ εδω μπλεκονται τα πραγματα...σου εχει περασει η σκεψη να βαλεις ασυρματα τηλεφωνα?πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να περασεις τα καλωδια αφου υπαρχουν ηδη αλλα μεσα...


Ένα ap και μια βάση dect με 1-2 ασύρματα θα σου κάνουν ποιό εύκολη την δικτύωση. Η ακτινοβολία είναι μηδενική 100mW το ap και άλλα τόσα το dect.

----------


## zafevolution

> ...
> *Ερώτηση 2η: Οργάνωση*
> Τα καλώδια που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για το δίκτυο (μεταφορά δεδομένων) θα τα τερματίσω κατευθείαν πάνω σε ένα switch.
> Πώς όμως θα μπουν στη ρεγκλέτα?
> Στη τηλεφωνική πρίζα που έχει θηλυκό RJ-45 πως τερματίζονται/ καρφώνονται τα ζεύγη?
> ...


Κάποιο link ή κάποια απάντηση για αυτό?

----------


## jkar

Για το δίκτυο, οι λύσεις είναι δύο.
1) Βάζεις ένα RJ-45 σε κάθε καλώδιο και patch-άρεις (το συνδέεις) κατ' ευθείαν στο switch. (σχεδόν μηδενικό κόστος - πιο εύκολη λύση)
2) Αγοράζεις ένα patch-panel, το οποίο αποτελείται από πολλά θηλυκά RJ-45 (σαν αυτά που έχεις στις πρίζες των δωματίων) και καρφώνεις από το πίσω μέρος ένα-ένα τα καλώδια και στη συνέχεια το βιδώνεις στο rack. Γράφεις (η κολλάς ταμπελάκι) από μπροστά σε κάθε πριζάκι που πάει (σαλόνι,κουζίνα,wc  ::  , κλπ.). Τέλος κάνεις τη "μεικτονόμιση", δλδ με μικρού μήκους patch-cords (ethernet καλώδια) κάνεις τις συνδέσεις σου όπως θέλεις. Αυτό σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις ηλεκτρικά δύο σημεία, χωρίς απαραίτητα να μεσολαβεί switch.(πιο ευέλικτη και "επαγγελματική" λύση, αλλά με κόστος)

Όσο για το πως συνδέεις το άλλο άκρο (σύνδεση του τοίχου), εξαρτάται την ποιότητα και το είδος της πρίζας σου. Το σύνηθες είναι να "καρφώνονται".

Δώσε μόνο λίγο προσοχή στο χρωματικό κώδικα, γιατί στο UTP ανα ζευγάρι είναι συνεστραμένα, για την μείωση ηλεκτρικού θορύβου.Βλ. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE% ... CE%BF_CAT5 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μην σ' έμπλεξα περισσότερο...

----------


## zafevolution

> Δώσε μόνο λίγο προσοχή στο χρωματικό κώδικα, γιατί στο UTP ανα ζευγάρι είναι συνεστραμένα, για την μείωση ηλεκτρικού θορύβου.Βλ. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE% ... CE%BF_CAT5 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μην σ' έμπλεξα περισσότερο...


Χαχα!
Εσύ το πήρες σε πολύ βασικό επίπεδο.
Είπαμε ότι χρειάζομαι πληροφορίες αλλά δεν μου λείπουν βασικές γνώσεις.  ::  



> Όσο για το πως συνδέεις το άλλο άκρο (σύνδεση του τοίχου), εξαρτάται την ποιότητα και το είδος της πρίζας σου. Το σύνηθες είναι να "καρφώνονται".


Μα η ερώτηση μου είναι σαφής και ρωτάω πως καρφώνονται τα ζεύγη στην πρίζα.  ::  
Αλλά βρήκα τα παρακάτω Link και πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω.
http://www.netday.org/install_jackdiff.htm
http://www.netday.org/install_wiresjk.htm




> Για το δίκτυο, οι λύσεις είναι δύο.
> 1) Βάζεις ένα RJ-45 σε κάθε καλώδιο και patch-άρεις (το συνδέεις) κατ' ευθείαν στο switch. (σχεδόν μηδενικό κόστος - πιο εύκολη λύση)
> 2) Αγοράζεις ένα patch-panel, το οποίο αποτελείται από πολλά θηλυκά RJ-45 (σαν αυτά που έχεις στις πρίζες των δωματίων) και καρφώνεις από το πίσω μέρος ένα-ένα τα καλώδια και στη συνέχεια το βιδώνεις στο rack. Γράφεις (η κολλάς ταμπελάκι) από μπροστά σε κάθε πριζάκι που πάει (σαλόνι,κουζίνα,wc  , κλπ.). Τέλος κάνεις τη "μεικτονόμιση", δλδ με μικρού μήκους patch-cords (ethernet καλώδια) κάνεις τις συνδέσεις σου όπως θέλεις. Αυτό σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις ηλεκτρικά δύο σημεία, χωρίς απαραίτητα να μεσολαβεί switch.(πιο ευέλικτη και "επαγγελματική" λύση, αλλά με κόστος)


Βασικά προσωρινά για το δίκτυο θα πάω στην οικονομική λύση γιατί αν πάω για patch-panel μετά πρέπει να πάω για rack και για όλη την υπόλοιπη εγκατάσταση. Και εκεί που είναι τα καλώδια (μ@λ@**ς ηλεκτρολόγος) δεν είναι εύκολη τέτοια εγκατάσταση.
Ίσως αργότερα να το κάνω.
Το σημαντικότερο μου πρόβλημα είναι πως θα γεφυρώσω τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές με την κεντρική και αυτό γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα πως λειτουργεί η ρεγκλέτα / οριολωρίδα. Θα πάω να αγοράσω μια και ένα καρφωτήρι θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές.  ::  
Υπάρχουν κάποιες μάρκες ή κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω στο συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο? Αφού θα πάρω να είναι καλό και να μείνει.  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Μα η ερώτηση μου είναι σαφής και ρωτάω πως καρφώνονται τα ζεύγη στην πρίζα.  
> Αλλά βρήκα τα παρακάτω Link και πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω.
> http://www.netday.org/install_jackdiff.htm
> http://www.netday.org/install_wiresjk.htm
> Το σημαντικότερο μου πρόβλημα είναι πως θα γεφυρώσω τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές με την κεντρική και αυτό γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα πως λειτουργεί η ρεγκλέτα / οριολωρίδα. Θα πάω να αγοράσω μια και ένα καρφωτήρι θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές.  
> Υπάρχουν κάποιες μάρκες ή κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω στο συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο? Αφού θα πάρω να είναι καλό και να μείνει.


Θα χρειαστείς ένα Krone punch-down tool, π.χ. αυτό ή το "επαγγελματικό".

----------


## nikolas_350

Το δεύτερο εργαλείο είναι για της αμερικάνικες 110, είναι εντελώς άλλος τύπος.
http://www.panduit.com/Support/Search/i ... %203000236

Η διαχωριστική οριολωρίδα έχει 10 όρια (ζευγάρια)
Τα καλώδια από το τηλ. δίκτυο τερματίζονται σταθερά από την πάνω πλευρά της οριολωρίδα. Το ίδιο και οι γραμμές εισόδου ( οτέ ή τηλ. Κέντρο)
Ανάμεσα τους γεφυρώνετε με καλώδιο μικτονόμηση από την κάτω πλευρά.
Εάν τώρα θέλουμε μια γραμμή να την δώσουμε σε πολλά εσωτερικά , βάζουμε το ψαλίδι να μην κόβει και περνάμε το καλώδιο από όλα τα εσωτερικα.

----------


## vhvs

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.

Φίλε θα σου περιγράψω τι έκανα εγώ διότι είμαι σε παροόμοια κατάσταση και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ασχολήθηκα με ρεκλέτες/ καλώδια. 
Το σπίτι έχει περασμένα καλώδια UTP cat5e τα οποία καταλήγουν στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες σε κάθε δωμάτιο (χρησιμοποιούνται 2 από τα 8 καλώδια) ενώ όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα κατανεμητή, με 3-4 ρεκλέτες. Εκεί οι ενώσεις είναι ως εξής, στην αριστερή πλευρά της κάθε ρεκλέτας συνδέονται τα 2 UTP με 8 καλωδιάκια το καθένα, δηλαδή 16 η κάθε ρεκλέτα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο συνδέεται και το UTP που έρχεται από τον ΟΤΕ. Μετά ο ηλεκτρολόγος διάλεξε ένα χρώμα, το μπλε/μπλέ-άσπρο στην περίπτωσή μου, και συνέδεσε με μικρά καλωδιάκια όλα τα ζεύγη. Τα ίδια χρώματα έχουν ενωθεί και στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, στα 2 μεσαία pin.

Φαντάσου το κάπως έτσι (1 είναι το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, 2 το δωμάτιο 1, κλπ.)

1===2===3
|
4===5===6

Οι δικές μου κινήσεις ήταν οι εξής:
1. Αγορά εργαλείου για ρεκλέτες σαν αυτό που αναφέρει ο Vigor (το πρώτο), gigabit switch, RJ45 πρίζες, λίγα μέτρα UTP, εργαλείο που φτιάχνει RJ45 φισάκια ( πάρε μπόλικα)
2. Καταγραφή το ποιό καλώδιο πάει σε ποιό δωμάτιο (τα ξηλώνεις όλα, βάζεις ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο στην πρίζα για έλεγχο, ενώνεις το καλώδιο από ΟΤΕ μέχρι να ακούσεις το σήμα.
3. Απομώνωση των δωματίων που θέλεις να ενώσεις με δίκτυο 
4. Σχεδιασμός και ένωση των υπόλοιπων καλωδίων ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες. Διάλεξε κι εσύ ένα χρώμα, και προσπάθησε να μην βάλεις πάνω από δύο καλωδιάκια σε κάθε υποδοχή της ρεκλέτας. Πχ αντί να πάρεις ένα καλώδιο από το 1 στο 2, και άλλο ένα από το 1 στο 3, συνέδεσέ τα 1->2 και 2->3. 

Για το δίκτυο τώρα, βρήκα τη συνδεσμολογία (http://www.wlanbook.com/ethernet-crosso ... le-pinout/), και έβαλα δύο RJ45 φισάκια στα καλώδια των δωματίων που ήθελα να συνδέσω. Προσοχή στην εικόνα, πρέπει να είναι και οι δύο πλευρές οι ίδιες, σαν αυτή που λέει connection 2, όπου το Pin 1 είναι λευκό-πορτοκαλί, και το pin 8 είναι καφέ. Η εικόνα είναι για crossover καλώδιο που δε σου κάνει, αλλά δείχνει το φισάκι και το θεωρώ χρήσιμο. Δίπλα στον κατανεμητή έβαλα switch και έβαλα επάνω τα καλώδια. Στην άλλη άκρη των καλωδίων, στα δωμάτια, συνέδεσα τις πρίζες RJ45 με την ίδια σειρά καλωδίων (Pin 1 είναι λευκό-πορτοκαλί, και το pin 8 είναι καφέ).

Τέλος, σε αντίθεση με το τηλέφωνο, το δίκτυο είναι πιο δύσκολο να δουλέψει με την πρώτη. Μην θεωρήσεις αμέσως ότι δεν έχεις κάνει τη σωστή συνδεσμολογία, ένα καλωδιάκι να μην κάνει επαφή, δε δουλεύει. Δώστου μια ευκαιρία παραπάνω, κούνα τα πριζάκια, ξαναφτιάξε την άκρη του καλωδίου σου, μέχρι να σιγουρευτείς.

Καλό μαστόρεμα!

Edit: Στην ρεκλέτα, η αριστερή πλευρά, συνδέεται με τη δεξιά. Όπως είναι όρθιο δλδ και η μία πλευρά έχει τα νουμεράκια, η ένωση γίνεται με το απέναντι που δεν έχει νούμερο.

----------


## zafevolution

> Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.


Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες!  ::  




> Φίλε θα σου περιγράψω τι έκανα εγώ διότι είμαι σε παροόμοια κατάσταση και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ασχολήθηκα με ρεκλέτες/ καλώδια. 
> Το σπίτι έχει περασμένα καλώδια UTP cat5e τα οποία καταλήγουν στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες σε κάθε δωμάτιο (χρησιμοποιούνται 2 από τα 8 καλώδια) ενώ όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα κατανεμητή, με 3-4 ρεκλέτες. Εκεί οι ενώσεις είναι ως εξής, στην αριστερή πλευρά της κάθε ρεκλέτας συνδέονται τα 2 UTP με 8 καλωδιάκια το καθένα, δηλαδή 16 η κάθε ρεκλέτα.
> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο συνδέεται και το UTP που έρχεται από τον ΟΤΕ. Μετά ο ηλεκτρολόγος διάλεξε ένα χρώμα, το μπλε/μπλέ-άσπρο στην περίπτωσή μου, και συνέδεσε με μικρά καλωδιάκια όλα τα ζεύγη. Τα ίδια χρώματα έχουν ενωθεί και στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, στα 2 μεσαία pin.
> 
> Φαντάσου το κάπως έτσι (1 είναι το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, 2 το δωμάτιο 1, κλπ.)
> 
> 1===2===3
> |
> 4===5===6


Τυχερός είσαι.
Εμένα δεν έχει κατανεμητή / ρεκλέτες. Είναι όλα χύμα και αναγκαστικά οι συνδέσεις έχουν προσωρινά "στριφτά"..  ::  




> Οι δικές μου κινήσεις ήταν οι εξής:
> 1. Αγορά εργαλείου για ρεκλέτες σαν αυτό που αναφέρει ο Vigor (το πρώτο), gigabit switch, RJ45 πρίζες, λίγα μέτρα UTP, εργαλείο που φτιάχνει RJ45 φισάκια ( πάρε μπόλικα)


Πήγα να πάρω το εργαλείο και δεν το είχε. Μου είπε ότι θα το φέρει.. Σε τι τιμή παίζει περίπου αυτό?? Μη μας πιάσουν και κότσο... Από όλα τα υπόλοιπα έχω  ::  




> 2. Καταγραφή το ποιό καλώδιο πάει σε ποιό δωμάτιο (τα ξηλώνεις όλα, βάζεις ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο στην πρίζα για έλεγχο, ενώνεις το καλώδιο από ΟΤΕ μέχρι να ακούσεις το σήμα.


Το έχω ήδη κάνει αυτό με μια συσκευή που στέλνει ένα παλμό και βρίσκεις το καλώδιο με τον αντίστοιχο δέκτη  ::  




> 3. Απομώνωση των δωματίων που θέλεις να ενώσεις με δίκτυο


Είναι ήδη κανονισμένο  ::  




> 4. Σχεδιασμός και ένωση των υπόλοιπων καλωδίων ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες. Διάλεξε κι εσύ ένα χρώμα, και προσπάθησε να μην βάλεις πάνω από δύο καλωδιάκια σε κάθε υποδοχή της ρεκλέτας. Πχ αντί να πάρεις ένα καλώδιο από το 1 στο 2, και άλλο ένα από το 1 στο 3, συνέδεσέ τα 1->2 και 2->3.


Μόλις έχω στα χέρια μου το κατάλληλο εργαλείο θα γίνουν και τα απαραίτητα test / δοκιμές.  ::  




> Καλό μαστόρεμα!


Thanks!  ::  




> Edit: Στην ρεκλέτα, η αριστερή πλευρά, συνδέεται με τη δεξιά. Όπως είναι όρθιο δλδ και η μία πλευρά έχει τα νουμεράκια, η ένωση γίνεται με το απέναντι που δεν έχει νούμερο.


Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία! Αυτό ακριβώς ρώταγα στο πρώτο post!
Thanks for the info!!  ::

----------


## vhvs

> Τυχερός είσαι.
> Εμένα δεν έχει κατανεμητή / ρεκλέτες. Είναι όλα χύμα και αναγκαστικά οι συνδέσεις έχουν προσωρινά "στριφτά"..


Κι εσύ τυχερός είσαι  ::  Μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις όπως θέλεις εσύ! 




> Πήγα να πάρω το εργαλείο και δεν το είχε. Μου είπε ότι θα το φέρει.. Σε τι τιμή παίζει περίπου αυτό?? Μη μας πιάσουν και κότσο... Από όλα τα υπόλοιπα έχω


Το εργαλείο για τη ρεκλέτα είναι περίπου στα 15 ευρώ ενώ η πένσα στα 10.




> Thanks for the info!!


Να σαι καλά!  ::

----------

